# ACNL Update + Plot resetting



## cleoquartz (Nov 3, 2016)

Okay, so a lot of confusion is going around concerning plot resetting & the new update all over the internet! 

You CAN still plot reset! 
You can plot reset like you normally would with amiibo cards.
Even if you have a full town & need to kick a villager out, the new plot might load on the old villagers plot the 1st try, but plot resetting is still viable! 
This villager that moved in the place of my kicked out 10th villager seems to be prone on wanting to select the old plot or something very close to it, so plot resetting might be annoying, but it has selected a few other spots as well!
I kicked someone out directly in front of my house for Butch, and the plot didn't change locations the first 2 tries or so, but after that the plot started changing to farther locations, but then went back to selecting the old location right in front of my house for quite a while!

Whenever I had villagers imported through wisp with only 9 villagers in my town, which was a few times, I had no issues at all! The plots were going all over the place, every reset!
 I also have a few friends that have tried this, too~

I am sure that that same goes for villagers coming in via campground/campsite/amiibo figures! 

If someone would help me test all this a few times just to make sure, that would be great~ It would help clear up the confusion!


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 3, 2016)

I'm testing in my other town Flora. I used Wolfgang's amiibo and so far he's been picking different spots.

Update: I got him in a decent spot.  He kept trying to sit in front of a bridge at least 6 times. But he finally moved his plot in a decent spot.


----------



## cleoquartz (Nov 3, 2016)

Yes, after trying this out for about an hour, I'm getting good results. 

I have noticed about 5-6 times in a row at one point, the plot was not moving from the old place by too much at all, which was making me confused. But now it's been moving all over. They might have just made it randomly a little more difficult to plot reset with villagers moving in the place of someone you kicked out, since many people are particularly having an issue that that. That might be why there is some confusion. But with enough patience, everyone should be able to plot reset fine.

I think a major issue is people actually not doing it the correct way & people just having terrible luck like I was having for a while.


----------



## Aliuvial (Nov 3, 2016)

I was plot resetting Julian this morning he kept trying to build too close to my house. Managed to finally get him in a good spot after about an hour.


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Nov 3, 2016)

I used Winnie to test it out and it functions like anything else


----------



## cleoquartz (Nov 3, 2016)

going to bump this since confusion & misinformation is still everywhere.


----------



## Amilee (Nov 3, 2016)

can confirm c: im plot reseting pudge right now


----------



## kayleee (Nov 3, 2016)

So how exactly do you plot reset from an amiibo card? Do you still start a new character like before? I haven't tried moving in an amiibo villager yet, so I'm not sure what the process is.


----------



## cleoquartz (Nov 3, 2016)

kayleee said:


> So how exactly do you plot reset from an amiibo card? Do you still start a new character like before? I haven't tried moving in an amiibo villager yet, so I'm not sure what the process is.



You do it how you normally would, for the most part. It's the same change time to 5:58 am, save, start a new save file etc...
Scan the card you want with wisp, ask them to move in & they will appear the next day at 6am. If you kick someone out, they go into boxes directly after you talk to wisp & will be out the next day as soon as the new villager arrives. A lot of the time they will show up in the old villagers spot & it can be tedious to get them to move from it, but they eventually do.


----------



## saramew (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks for clarifying this!


----------



## Monforte (Nov 4, 2016)

I read on reddit that villagers will no longer plot their houses on paths. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Nov 4, 2016)

Good to know we can still reset. Think I would prefer to have them move into old villager spots anyway, that's what I usually do. So if they're more prone to plotting on old plots, all the better for me


----------



## opalskiies (Nov 4, 2016)

Why would you change the time to 5:58 am? I've never ever had to change the time. o:


----------



## Amilee (Nov 4, 2016)

opalskiies said:


> Why would you change the time to 5:58 am? I've never ever had to change the time. o:



its to avoid changing your time on the 3ds itself.


----------



## Snow (Nov 4, 2016)

I haven't moved anyone in yet, but sounds like it is 100% the same. I remember plot resetting sometimes taking a REALLY long time, a friend of mine once spent 2 days on it. Thanks to all the testers for confirming!!


----------



## Greninja (Jan 9, 2017)

so is plot resetting still a thing?


----------



## Chicha (Jan 10, 2017)

Monforte said:


> I read on reddit that villagers will no longer plot their houses on paths. Can anyone confirm this?



Yep, I can absolutely confirm this with Ketchup in my second town. I kicked out Shari by scanning in Ketchup's amiibo card via Wisp. Tell her to go to the RV site and once you're there, you can convince her to move to your town. The RV villager will "convince" the other villager to leave. Be warned, the villager you're kicking out will be in boxes immediately so be prepared to adopt them out.

After that, I highly, highly recommend putting up paths (or any pattern really) every few spaces. If your town has a standard path, villagers will not move on top of them. They can still move on top of flowers so if you have any hybrids, move them to the beach. Set up 3x4 areas completely devoid of flowers (unless you don't mind them going) or paths so that the villager you're moving in has a greater chance of plotting in that area. Be warned, they will try to go near your town rocks so place paths 2 spaces away from each rock in your town to minimize this chance.

Time-travel to the next day at 5:57 AM and then save and quit. Once it's 6am, start the game with a new character. If the villager plots where you want them, great! Put up a temp house and then delete it.


----------



## Candy83 (Jan 10, 2017)

Sirena said:


> Yep, I can absolutely confirm this with Ketchup in my second town. I kicked out Shari by scanning in Ketchup's amiibo card via Wisp. Tell her to go to the RV site and once you're there, you can convince her to move to your town. The RV villager will "convince" the other villager to leave. Be warned, the villager you're kicking out will be in boxes immediately so be prepared to adopt them out.
> 
> After that, I highly, highly recommend putting up paths (or any pattern really) every few spaces. If your town has a standard path, villagers will not move on top of them. They can still move on top of flowers so if you have any hybrids, move them to the beach. Set up 3x4 areas completely devoid of flowers (unless you don't mind them going) or paths so that the villager you're moving in has a greater chance of plotting in that area. Be warned, they will try to go near your town rocks so place paths 2 spaces away from each rock in your town to minimize this chance.
> 
> Time-travel to the next day at 5:57 AM and then save and quit. Once it's 6am, start the game with a new character. If the villager plots where you want them, great! Put up a temp house and then delete it.



This is the best way of _Zoning Control_ in this update of "Animal Crossing: New Leaf." (It is, of course, for the villager houses.)

I have several game cartridges. I began a new town, which I am using temporarily, and laid down paths to control where villagers' houses can be placed. 

The paths do not have to be QR-coded. They can be the ones with which you start the game. I like to open the gate, like welcoming a local visitor (even though I won't have one), to prevent villagers from changing their clothes. I then go to work, for however long I will do it (on one occasion), and lay down paths throughout town. With this temporary town, I set up the 3-x-3 squares so that I could have trees around the villagers' houses. And I did it to control the flow of the town. This is a town that was reset and from which my mayor benefited from the town change, with about 20 million bells, by Nook. (Secondary characters, even with every creation, get about 1.9 million bells each.)











​
The screenshot at the top is a map of the town.

The order of the villagers' homes (as you see them starting from the west side at the top): Jacques and Ellie; Renee and Frobert; Claude and Olive; along the south side are Bitty and Bam followed by Winnie and Walt.

Two of the humans' villagers' houses are pictured.

The last pictures are how I laid paths throughout key areas on the northern side of town to prevent villagers from being able to locate their houses in any of those areas.


----------



## Loriii (Jan 10, 2017)

One thing to note that if you want to save space or let's say the area that you want to put the villager houses in isn't big enough, the minimum space you can have between houses is two, horizontally, and three, vertically in front of their doors


----------

